# Bellevue Reservoir 4 (Bauer RD.)



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Anybody been having luck here, i live right down the road from it? (.5 miles) Just wondering how the fishing here was for anybody who fishes it this time of year. By the way i cant believe how low it is yet, but it is on the rise. I was fishing the backside on Sat. and was throwing a White Spinnerbait, and landed a nice 5.5 lber. I will be trying there again next week sometime for a tournament.


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey I live on Madden St. I haven't been there in a couple months but it's just nice to see someone from the neighborhood. Do you ever fish 1 & 2? I got a few there this spring. Last year I got a 5.5 pounder out of the Mill Pond. Then they had to make that ordinance about being under 17 so I haven't fished there.....much. I'd like to get a little fishing in before it freezes up. Anyway just wanted to say hey neighbor.


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello Neighbors I Live About 10 Minutes From Bellevue Res. 4 I Havent Fished There In A Couple Years,but Always Did Well On The Crappie. Have A Good Weekend. Dande


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

shorty413, 
i hit out there this morning with 3 bass in 2 hrs. and a lot of gills and crappies. Do u want to meet up there maybe tomorrow (Sunday) Morning if so reply back. Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

well, tomorrow isn't a good day. I'll be going to church then it's my dad and sister's birthday. Maybe one of these days. I'll try to catch you on here and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

shorty,
this thurs and friday i have off of school all day so maybe we can get together sometime and fish at the mill pond, or at Res. 4. I caught a 6 and a 7 lber out of the mill pond this summer on a crankbait!!! Let me know if next thurs or friday is good for you?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Did you have those fish weighed...or measure the length at all? Cuz a 7lber is one big fish. If you showed me a 7lber(alive) out of there I would give you $100, seriously. I just want to see what one looks like.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

some guy that was catfishing there had a spring scale and it went just over 7 lbs. Like 7.1 or 7.2. Caught them both on a mann's baby 1- in a brown crawdad color. The fish was very very fat, looked like she was still full of eggs. It was huge!!!!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Very nice fish.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

it was huge like prob. between (ESTIMATING THIS) 23-24 inches long. I was only fishing a medium lite setup rod (quantum spinning) and i threw the rod back to my parther, and had him reel in the slack while i pulled the line in, or else he would of snapped the rod!!!


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

SHORTY413,
Do you want to meet up tomorrow (Thursday for some Fishing)? I have the day off, os all day is fine with me! Let me know!!!


----------

